# Spanish Gas  Info  needed



## LT Man (Oct 8, 2017)

I am taking two Repsol  gas bottles with me to Spain .

One propane and one butane .  Anybody know which easier to exchange as will connect that one for journey then It will run out first .
If one not easy to exchange will just use it whilst other is empty then swoop back once exchanged.

Martin


----------



## karakachan (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Martin

It's many years since I lived in Spain,but then '2005' you had to have a contract with whichever company you dealt with ..eg Repsol/Cepsa...don't know what the rules are now...here in BG where I am at the moment,those kind of rules don't exist,and if they did the Bulgarians would ignore them,as they do everything else...lol


----------



## witzend (Oct 8, 2017)

Had no trouble exchanging Repsol propane bottles can't see why there should be any difference with Butane


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 8, 2017)

All Repsol garages will exchange either bottle although Propane are less numerous and it cost less because there less gas in them ....Lots of independent garages also carry Repsol bottles .....so you will have no problems exchanging them .


----------



## LT Man (Oct 8, 2017)

Great 
Thanks for all that info so think will use the Butane first anyway .

Martin


----------



## bilbao camper (Oct 8, 2017)

Both avl repsol petrol stations price 12.45euro 11kg propano 14.15euro 12.5kg butano


----------



## LT Man (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow those prices are good value , thanks for info.

I also have german cylinders  ,  11kg was 32 euro for porpan  ( propane  ) in Austria in july this year .

Martin


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 9, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Waste of time having refillable if you are in Spain as difficult to find apart from major roads and tourist areas, local gas is cheap as it is not a leisure product it is used in nearly every Spanish home and delivered to their door .



Refillable outlets are on the increase but your right the best availability is  major towns and the costas, this link will help those with refillables for all of Spain.. you need to make sure you input the "Provincia" if you know the town "Localidad" you can refine the search ... under Tipo De Carburante input "Gases Licuados del Petroleo"  these can all be selcted from the dropdown options    and Buscar = search       

Geoportal


----------



## alcam (Oct 10, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Waste of time having refillable if you are in Spain as difficult to find apart from major roads and tourist areas, local gas is cheap as it is not a leisure product it is used in nearly every Spanish home and delivered to their door .



Would hardly say it's a waste  of time ? Not common as , say , France but never had a problem with finding refillable in Spain


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2017)

using spanish bottles is very often cheaper than using gpl in the garages . as been for years . i use cepsa bottle as they were giving them away when the shiny stainless bottles came out years ago. 
repsol could be more handy as its more common and you can usually exchange repsol bottles in portugal and vice versa . 
mind in portugal they do seem to not mind filling any bottle in several places at bottle plants .


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 22, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> Refillable outlets are on the increase but your right the best availability is  major towns and the costas, this link will help those with refillables for all of Spain.. you need to make sure you input the "Provincia" if you know the town "Localidad" you can refine the search ... under Tipo De Carburante input "Gases Licuados del Petroleo"  these can all be selcted from the dropdown options    and Buscar = search
> 
> Geoportal



It's a great link but all you have to do is click on 'Welcome' and it translates to English.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 29, 2017)

I was over there in 2004 , if you had a bottle to exchange it was not a problem , I picked my bottle up for 20 euros with the regulator from a big market in Benidorm  , if you went direct to the gas suppliers they would try to charge 160 euros to inspect your system.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 29, 2017)

You have got a Spanish bottle then your ok you will find it nearly everywhere here now, Have a nice time just watch where you park up .


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 30, 2017)

shawbags said:


> I was over there in 2004 , if you had a bottle to exchange it was not a problem , I picked my bottle up for 20 euros with the regulator from a big market in Benidorm  , if you went direct to the gas suppliers they would try to charge 160 euros to inspect your system.



2004 price not much cheaper than today ....today bottle about 17€  regulator 5€


----------



## John H (Oct 30, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Waste of time having refillable if you are in Spain as difficult to find apart from major roads and tourist areas, local gas is cheap as it is not a leisure product it is used in nearly every Spanish home and delivered to their door .



That used to be the case a few years ago but now there is no real problem. We have a Gaslow system and regularly tour throughout Spain - LPG is now widely available at filling stations.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a Gaslow refillable system on my van.

I have found that the autogas sold at Spanish garages in the winter often contains a very high proportion of Butane which will not vapourise below 1C. Therefore your gas appliances won't work at all on cold mornings which are common in Spain when you're away from the coast in winter. 

Autogas in Northern Europe is mainly Propane which vapourises at much lower temperatures so is good in winter.

I get the impression that very few vehicles use autogas for propulsion in Spain but there must be some otherwise there wouldn't be even the few garages that there are selling it. I wonder how these vehicles get on in winter?


----------

